# Will diffusers work here?



## omholt (Jun 5, 2007)

Hmmm. Diffuser og diffusor? Well, you know what I mean.

I don't have much distance from couch to backwall. Approximately 6 feet from ear to wall. The backwall is also asymmetrical as you can see in the picture. My question is if it's worth placing diffusers here. I'm thinking higher on the wall to create more distance. On the ceiling or on the triangular windows. The problem is of course that they will not be placed symmetrical. Will that create an unbalanced soundstage?


----------



## Zing (Jan 5, 2009)

Your distance of 6 feet is good. I believe that is the minimum requirement for effective diffusor use.

As for your location concerns, I'd have to defer to someone more knowledgeable. It would only be a guess to say that, like most other acoustic treatments, they're used to correct a problem and/or improve sonics. Therefore, they should be placed where they _need_ to be placed as opposed to where they look the nicest (or in this case, the most symmetrical).


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't think that would be a problem behind you at all. I might suggest concentrating on the angled wood surfaces over your left shoulder first though.

Bryan


----------



## omholt (Jun 5, 2007)

bpape said:


> I don't think that would be a problem behind you at all. I might suggest concentrating on the angled wood surfaces over your left shoulder first though.
> 
> Bryan


Do you mean the ceiling? I thought maybe the upper triangular window(s) would be the best place.
And what kind of diffusers are recommended? Poly's or QRD's.

The white panels on the right and left are diffusers by the way. Thought about changing them to the upcoming new GIK wooden diffuser, but the cost is too high.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The areas I was thinking of are the angled, triangular shaped areas over your left shoulder - top right of your picture. QRD's would be the best choice there.

Bryan


----------



## omholt (Jun 5, 2007)

bpape said:


> The areas I was thinking of are the angled, triangular shaped areas over your left shoulder - top right of your picture. QRD's would be the best choice there.
> 
> Bryan


Still not 100% sure what area you're addressing. 

If you're thinking of the area in the first picture below, I'm not sure if that's a good idea. Part of the area is in front of the seating position, part right on the side and a small part behind. The distance varies from about 5 to 7 feet. I've tried diffusion on sidewalls in front of the seating position, and it seems like it's important to do it on both sides to get a balanced soundstage. 

The second picture shows the ceiling that are behind the seating position, and perhaps that's what you meant. On the lowest part, the distance is 6 feet.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The 2nd picture is what I was referring to.

Bryan


----------

